# Balding Mouse



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

I have six mice, all of which were housed together up until recently.

I noticed the cage they were in was a bit crowded, so I separated them into two groups of three.

This is when the problem seemed to first appear. One of the mice, Coco, started showing signs of fur loss and had a couple of small bald patches on her. My first thoughts was mites, and so she was treated with ivermectin. This didn't help, so then I thought she was perhaps being bullied by the other two mice.

At this point I did another change around, and put Coco in with another mouse closest to her own size. So Coco was in a cage with one other mouse and the other four were housed together. None of my other mice have had any of these issues, they all seem quite healthy. But despite the new cagemate and the treatment she is still balding.

Its strange though because the fur appears to start growing back in some areas, but she keeps losing more fur. Her skin seems perfectly healthy, there is no flakiness or soreness anyway.

She also seems quite healthy and active in herself, and is still eating fine.

Also she still has all her whiskers... So I don't think barbering is the problem, although I could be wrong?

My thoughts were that it could just be stress and she will settle again in time, but I'm not sure. Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd treat her for a fungal problem if no parasites. Atheists foot powder on her and sprinkled on the bedding.


----------

